# Puppy/ Potty Pads



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi.

I think I read somewhere on here that someone uses the human underpads for the dogs. I was walking around Walgreens today and saw these "Depends Underpads" and they were HALF the price of the ones at the pet store.

Are they about the same size? And is there any leak through? Or is it basically the same product packaged differently with a big difference in price?

Thanks,
Kara


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Pee pads were originally developed by somebody who saw those people pads in use in the hospital.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is interesting, I wonder I always overbought puppy pads when each of my babies came, so now I use them in the car for when logan drools or gets sick. I line their beds with the puppy pads & if they get sick or have an accident, it is easy to clean up. Are the human ones flat like a cloth diaper?
Laurie


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

i order mine online thru a drug company, so they are for human use, not necessarly dog use, But they fit perfectly in my plastic pee pad holder and I have had no problems with them. And I think they are pretty cheap compared to the ones in the store. $42 shipped for 200 of them. (which I go thru alot with the puppies here!)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!

That's nice to know. I think I will try the human ones. I think the ones at the pet store are ridiculously overpriced. I don't think the human ones are cloth.

I've thought about MAKING cloth ones, but decided it would be just more laundry for me to do! haha.....forget it.

What a deal for 200 of them! 

thanks,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I do have to say that for the first time, when Logan was little, I bought two washable pee pee pads, and I LOVED them. Since I always seem to be doing laundrey I would just wash them if he went on them, and best yet, he didnt chew them!!! Now , like the other ones, I use them in the car. 
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm.....well, maybe I'll have to reconsider making them? They would be easy enough to make. If I don't like them, I'll just sell them on ebay, after replacing the cloth side, of course. hehe.

I'm assuming its just an absorbent cotton knit on the top and a vinyl on the bottom, maybe add a little velcro on the corners so they don't slide around on the floor?

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If your dog isn't potty trained, the pads sold especially for dogs are nice because they have a scent that is supposed to attract the dog to it to urinate on it.

I can't stand adding to the landfills, so I stick to the washable variety for the puppies.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have potty pad trained 2 litters (9 puppies) using the "human" pee pads and I never had a problem with them not using them because they weren't "scented". In fact, around 3 1/2 weeks old they start going to the pee pad to go potty.
And now, my 9 1/2 week old puppies even seek out the pee pads when they are playing in the house. They were running in and out today (yes, they use the doggy door it's so cute!) for over an hour and I didn't have a single accident in the house. :whoo:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

My guys shred the regular ones or they get all crunched up. I like the washable ones. I bought 4 when Goldie was a pup and have never needed any more. I even take them to hotels etc....I think since they were raised w/ Joan on the same ones, they knew. To this day, if its raining they will use them. Neither one of them will go out in the rain and Stogie will NOT touch wet grass. Its so crazy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Not sure what they are made of, but they are made of a very different material. They are not too expensive so it might be worth just buying one to see if he will use it, then make some once you find out what the actual material is. 
laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love the idea of the cloth ones - but It may feel too much like doing diapers.

Since my guys are trained for both pee pad and outside I am always looking for good ones. I was looking for the medical supply ones- but on my search I found Little Stinker Housebreaking pads--- I got them from akc.org. They are really thin and an inch bigger all the way around which I like because they fit the tray I use better. They also are pretty flat - no tempting stuffing- but they still absorb plenty. They are the best I've tried and since I switched there have been no pee pad shredding incidents eace:

Also because they are thin- they take up less space to store.

Bug thumbs up--

Oh-- Cash messed up once when I switched. But now he is back on track.

http://www.akcstore.org/akcstore/Se...=741&viewmode=normal&title=Housebreaking Pads


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy, I really like the thin pads as well. They are so much nicer to store.

Congratulations on only one accident in the transition. That's great!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I do recommend to all that you not throw out all your pee pee pads, cloth or not. I have been using them in Logans crate since he has been sick. When he has an accident I just scoop it out and his be didnt get soiled. I also use them in the car in case anyone gets sick. Logan drools a lot in the car so I line his car bed with them, and I just throw them out. 
Laurie


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I do recommend to all that you not throw out all your pee pee pads, cloth or not. I have been using them in Logans crate since he has been sick.


Good advice Laurie.


----------

